# French Creek



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Need some help from you guys in the St. Mary's area. Where is the French Creek Public Access Ramp located at ? I assume it's below St Marys, but how far? Coming south from the Powhatan area, do I cross at New Martinsville or go on south to the next bridge ? I'll be doing a creel survey there on the 6th of August. Thanks in advance....Pete


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Hatchetman

Nice to know your still out there! (where's the river whites & eyes?)

I was curious, to see how far you travel, so I tried Bing & Google Maps and nothing came up down there,,, There's two markers up Around Cleveland???????

By the way,,,
is there a place on the net where you post your creel & survey results?
*THAT would be VERY INTERESTING/ HELPFULL info,,,,,,*
You guys (and all park Rangers) need a page on OGF? Day-by-day or even weekly reports. 

When Erie is 2'-4'+, YOUR reports would give us a little EXTRA incentive to try different spots, different ways to fish, & to meet different people. lol, like spread the gas money around.

thanks
jer


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

there is no way that I know of to post our reports and I doubt that the ODNR would want us to. I don't think there is any where you can get the info and if there is it wouldn't be until after we finish up in Oct. They are picked up regularly by on ODNR Fisheries Biologist and I believe they all end up in Columbus where the info is all broken down into what they need so a spot on OGF wouldn't work. 

I can't believe that there s no one down Hannibal or Willow Island way that is willing to give me the info on French Creek that I asked for. I'm not asking for secret fishing spots, just whats the best way for me to get down there. Anyone ?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Stay on 7 south to The St. Mary's Bridge. Cross over into WV and head south about 3 or 4 miles. French Creek is just past Wrights Riverside Marine.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HUMMMMM,,, NO INFO,,, BUMMER

Communication,,,, helps to unite the troups, & aka showing us where the Money Went?

I kinda like the info given, like at Mosquito, when they were pulling nets & milking eyes.
The way the DNR (?) let EZbite make that excellant Youtube flick. I think that your boss should hand you a video camera,,, after you get a map. hehe

Hey, Thanks anyway. At least your kind enough to give us 'Some of the Scoop' when we see ya.
Take Care


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a boat ramp in St. Marys also that is a little nicer than French Creek if you have a larger boat. The boat ramp at French Creek has a curb across the bottom supposedly to keep People or Water trucks from backing out into the water...The boat ramp at St. Marys is located in the little City Park....as you come across the bridge at Newport-turn left at the light at the end of the bridge....go to the light past McDonalds....turn left...go to the end of the street....turn right....go a few blocks and turn in the Park....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Rod Man, I appreciate the info. Won't be using a boat, just from the bank. How are things around the NCarea? You on the river at all any more ? Maybe I'll run into you sometime.... Thanks again....Pete


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

No problem Pete. If you head south from French Creek Ramp you will also run into the Willow Island Dam Access. More fisherman there than at French Creek. St. Mary's ramp is a good spot too for a creel survey.

I'm on the NC pool as much as possible. I'm in the only red and white Bullet on the river. If you see me come on over and introduce yourself.

Joe


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll do that Rodman. I'm at Powhatan Point this Friday from1:30 till about 9:30P. We have to stay where wqe are assigned that day. Like French Creek, I have to stay in the immediater area for surveys wether there are fisherman there or not. Hope I have some business, makes for a long day with noone to talk to. I'll definately introduce myself if I see you....Pete


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Our surveyor brings a lawn chair and started bringing his camera after a few trips.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*


Daveo76 said:



Our surveyor brings a lawn chair and started bringing his camera after a few trips.

Click to expand...

*NICE,,, (another great HINT)

I think this is the start of something BIG! 
Like ODNR Hot-Spot MOVIES! 
With Rowan Martin, Jimmy Houstan,,, & big-buck-sponcer endorcements,,,,
Hatchman,,, you'll be FAMOUS! 

lol,,, too much sun, yesterday???


----------

